

Making a Programming Language that can Think for You - rfreytag
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JzYmO20N6MY

======
alttab
The "programming language that thinks for you" is a stretch. The Wolfram API
and development kit could be an amazing visualization and research tool.

I would love to have a university grant for a couple of years to hack with
this :)

